# Crutchfield instructions suck!



## kevlang (Aug 31, 2004)

I recently installed rear speakers in my 1991 SE-R, with just some tips from the forums. Went great, no problems. For the fronts, I didn't want to mess up my doors, so I thought I'd get the Crutchfield instructions and do it right. Plus, I needed adaptor plates anyway.

First thing: the instructions suck! They miss half the fasteners, and offer no real details. Especially for getting the door panel back on, which was a royal pain. Their instructions: reverse previous steps. No, really? Wow, brilliant insight.

Second thing: the adaptor plate was practically worthless. The screws securing the speaker to the plate protruded too far through, so the plate wouldn't sit flush against the sheet metal. And the screws they gave you to secure the plate to the door were too short to reach the other side! I was able to improvise and drill out the adaptor plate to use the factory screws.

Bottom line, if you want to do your own install, stay away from Crutchfield. Search the boards, or find someone who's done it before.

Oh, yeah, and don't try to get your door panel back on in the dark. Makes it kinda hard to see.


----------



## kevlang (Aug 31, 2004)

*Crutchfield helps make things right*

So after complaining to Crutchfield about how bad their instructions and adaptor plates were, they gave me a $20 gift certificate to make up for it. Doesn't change the fact that their installation guide/accessories were lousy, but I can't complain about their customer service.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

Get a clue dude. The instructions are only basic and arent meant to be a fucking novel.

Crutchfield is about 5 miles from my house, they know their shit, and they are the only shop in charlottesville that i would trust with my car (if i didnt do my own work). Just because you cant read instructions right, doesnt make it right to flame them


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

Wow after a $20 gift certificate youre still mad. Be happy they gave you that. Never really went through them so I dont kbow about the instructions


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

also, theyre not gonna provide detailed instructions for every model fuckin car in the world, its just not gonna happen. even when u buy electronics, like tv's look at the manual and it covers a couple model tv's. It happens. How dumb does one have to be to not know how to remove a fuckin door panel? seriously, if u cant do something so easy, maybe u shouldnt be working on your car. also, u bitching at them because their instructions suck is dumb, im surprised they gave u a 20$ gift certificate for incompetence


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

when i got my speakers from them i was amazed at how complete their directions were they got every thing right down to taking the seatbelt directors out of the back c piller so you could stick your hand in it and use that as leverag to pull it off when i got those it was soooooooooo easy and the front doors dude seriously if u take it off why the hell cant u put it back on ?


----------



## schauhan (Apr 29, 2004)

I think the biggest thing sucks at Crutchfield is their prices. Can u imagine I got the same Subwoofer from somewhere else for $300 less and the amp for $600 less. Crutchfield = ripoff


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

well for me, price doesnt matter as long as the quality and customer service is okay.but nice info there man


----------

